# Landslide



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A British couple have been killed after the roof of a farmhouse in southern Spain collapsed following torrential rain.

The roof collapsed at 6.30pm on Monday at the 35-year-old whitewashed farmhouse in the Andalusian province of Granada.
The area has been experiencing heavy rain for the past 60 days.


So sad.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats terrible! The rain has been bad in southern spain as you may have read from my posts! There are landslides all over the place here. But I hadnt heard of any tragedies - until now

Heres the link from the Daily Mail http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...roof-collapses-watching-television-Spain.html

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, its terrible, really sad. And probably one thing you would never imagine could happen here, not to mention having such bad floods. 

I know you have had some experience of it where you are, Jo Jo, but the other day it said a couple had to be rescued by helicopter in Alhaurin de la Torre because their house was flooded so badly. And today on the news there were similar scenes up in Jaen and Andujar. Jerez is also still bad apparently. Usually we feel lucky to have the weather we have here but the freak flooding has ruined a lot of people's lives in this part of Spain.

Caz.I


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I feel quite guilty now having been banging on about my drive flooding - nowt by comparison. The trail of destruction left behind is frightening too. There are several roads here that have all but disappeared due to land slides, there is debris everywhere and still alot of very big puddles!! But the weather is brightening up now and its amazing how quickly it is all drying up. 

My thoughts and deepest sympathy go to the loved ones of those who lost their lives - and for those in Madeira who had it bad too

Jo xxx


----------

